# Sponge filter baffle?



## SmokeNLark (Jul 22, 2010)

So, I am adding one of my betta to my 10 gallon aquarium. Right now there is a mystery snail and a dalmation molly. (I had this betta in there before, and they got along perfectly. But the betta ripped his fins, so i checked my deco and plants and had to end up removing a plant) I put pantyhose over the intake of the filter. I want to use a sponge baffle instead of a water bottle one. He was fine with the current before, but the plant i took out slowed the current a lot. I bought ocelo brand sponges. They don't have soap or anything in them. But the package says "not for aquarium use". I wasn't going to use them, but I thought I'd see what you guys had to say.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

What I have to say is that if the company says they are not for aquarium use, they are NOT for aquarium use!


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

If you get a sponge that has nothing added to it (nothing, it should say whether or not there is something in it.) Just a plain sponge that's soft, then it should be fine. I am using one in my bettas tank and he is just fine. I found it at walmart, it's blue and was to be used for mopping because it had a white clip on it. I just cut out the right size compared to the filter and rinsed it off alot before using it (to make sure it's clean.) Don't buy one that has no cover on it (something it's wrapped in, bare ones could carry bacteria.)

If you want do something else, like Lionmom said, you could try pingpong balls. It might work if your filter is set right, the pingpong balls will stay in place and keep the current slower. Or if they dont, maybe try putting suction cups on each one and stick it to the filter. 


Oh, haha 
Yes, don't use a sponge if it says not for aquarium use. Nevermind me saying the second paragraph.....


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Another suggestion...I just added a nice layer of hornwort to my tanks. Then added the filter I couldn't use before with my betta. The hornwort totally gets in the way of the current and the betta is blowing nests again.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Ocelo sponges have something added to them to slow down the growth of mold and mildew so it won't be safe.


----------

